# What’s the best whiting shampoo?



## Chayse (Mar 16, 2007)

I have three dogs two Border Collies and a Sheltie all three have a lot of white on them especially my borders and they get so dirty it's not even funny. We herd almost everyday and they run and lay down in mud, poo and other nasty stuff. So naturally they get dirty and their coats get stained. I also do herding trails and agility with them and they get grass stains on their back legs. I have tried every thing i can think to get the stains out. I need some advice. Since they are working dogs I know that they will never be super clean ,but since I show them I want to look as good they can, and I hate having green, black and white dogs. 


So my question for all of you is what kind of shampoo do you use or what else do you or can you use that works? Anything you have is greatly appreciated. Thanks. Oh and sorry for any spelling mistakes.


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

the only whitning shampoo i use is the one by groomers who do it with added everning primrose oil i like it because it whitens and leaves the coat nice as a lot of the good whitners r so strong it drys the coat which i dont like so what ever one u bye i would make sure it has aloe vera or everning roimrose oil in it, the one i bye from is also a uk company. i usally find if i give teddy a good scrub hes got white feet if i wash them really well and hard really getting in to the coat i can usally get grass satins and mud and wee stains out of his coat, but i havnt herd of one that works 100% so i usally use a grooming wipe and just wipe down the area after wev been playing or working so it dosnt get so deep in the coat in the first place 


hope u find something that works for u


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

I've really liked the results I've gotten from Bio-groom and Ring 5 Bright White shampoo (Ring 5 was probably the best...ditto for their "black out" and bronze shampoo)

I've used it on a lot of dogs coming in from the track that have some pretty stained coats from laying in red sand.


----------



## luv4gsds (Jul 27, 2006)

When I was fostering a White German Shepherd I used Pure White Lightening Shampoo on her.


----------



## Chayse (Mar 16, 2007)

Thank you so much. Where do you buy the shampoos you use?


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I like CC's White on White, but it may be a little spendy for some. You can also whiten and remove stains with Mrs. Stewart's Blueing (laundry product), which is what many show folks with white Poodles use.


----------

